
Plundervolt: An Attack on Intel's SGX - throw0101a
https://www.plundervolt.com
======
eyegor
All important caveats, for the lazy:

\- SGX is disabled by default, it has to be enabled for this exploit to be
relevant

\- POC requires privileged execution, at which point you can safely assume all
is already lost

A side note: anyone who has spent time around digital logic circuits will know
that messing with voltages will cause errors. If the power lines are too low
some transistors will not be able to switch their load. Or too high and you
will cause parasitic losses or capacitance in unexpected places. This is
actually a really nice attack to show off to people with an interest in
computer/electrical engineering because it demonstrates how a basic design
constraint can cascade in unexpected ways.

